# 650 will not stay running Help



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

I have looked at all the post on bikes not starting an none seem to help. I have a 06 650i brute force that will start but not stay running. It jumped time an bent all 4 exhaust valves. Just replaced valves and re timed an it started right up an ran for 5 min or so. I put all the plastic back on an it started right up but will only run 5-1o sec then shuts off an will not start back up unless i turn the key off and back on then same thing. I have a year old dyna cdi on it an i have spark new plugs, an getting gas. could my cdi have gone bad already it maybe has 40 hours it?


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

One way to find out, put the old one back in.


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

The factory cdi had no spark to it which is why I replaced it. I tried it anyways but it never got spark


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure if the 650 are the same but check those two relays at the very back under the seat. had a friend with the 750 that knocked one of them plugs loose and would do the same thing.


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks will check that out


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hey did you check out those relays yet and is it running yet. come to think of it I think it was the little black box between the two relays that got disconnected on my buddies when he put the plastics on.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

06 650i ,have the famous kawie buss connectors ,have you checked it


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Found the roll over not plugged in all the way. I'm waiting on dynateck to send me my cdi box back. Sent it off for them.to check it out but no word yet from them

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

I have not check the buss but will do tonight when I get off work


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yep that's it that was your problem have not roll over switch disconnected. if you have your stock CDI put it back in just to see


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Will try factory cdi in the morning. Looked at the buss an since I bought my bike used someone tried to do the buss mod an failed. I found the brown an white wires an they had used a crappy connector an some of the brown wires were loose so fixed all that an found they had not touched the blk/ yel wires theywere still on the buss connector a little closer up to the air box so ficed them while I was doing everything.


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Well tried the factory cdi an its still don't want to work right. Will not clear the belt light crap an I already bypassed the toggle switch an same thing which if I remember right is why I bought the dynatech in the first place cause I couldn't go ten foot without it faulting out


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

but it stayed running this time. I think you have more than one problem going on. sounds like you need to redo your bus connectors. or did you already re-repair them. hard to tell from your previous posts


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I already repaired them. An my factory cdi was throwing belt fault so I changed to the dynatek cdi an didn't have any problems till now


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry it has been a while since i updated u. finally got my dyna cdi back and it checked out fine. but still dieing after 5 sec. finally got the belt light to clear on my factory cdi an tried it but no spark on spark plugs. at this point i have something telling my ignition not to fire an i cant find it. i can hear the roll over rattle around so i know that aint it . i will take any suggestions at this point.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

You need fuel, oxygen, ignition on time, and compression. I would start the process of elimination. Sure the fuel pump is working?


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah fuel pump works an getting gas. Have already soaked an been through carbs. It work suck my hand down when it does try to run for the 5 sec.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

on the older bikes the roll over switch comes apart i took mine off an filled the bottom portion with sipicone to keep it from swinging back an forth as it did not function properly any way took to long to kill the engine in case of a rool over an cost me a engine , the only other 2 things i can think of to kill fire would be the run kill switch or the pick up in the stator houseing


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Could be a bad ground , check all your ground points to the frame , Someone else here had a similar problem and it turned out to be a ground , some of them are really thin and don't take much for them to fail


----------



## jabberjow (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help it ended up being the roll over switch even though it rattled it still was bad. I metered it out from the Service manual specs an found out it was bad. But new one on an fired right up.


----------

